# What and How i grow



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

mostly multifloral paphs some angraecums, gongora, and australian species...but going all out on the brachys too now (after getting some of Nick's plants). Garage space (11 x 18) using lights 2x 400 hailide, 1 x 400 sodium and 1x1000watt halide. Room for expansion (plants currently take up 15 x 5 area) probably get another 2 x 15 and any number of hanging plants i want. plastic all around (which needs wall insulation behind it all around or else wet spots accumulate because of the cold spots)...have two 275 watt vaporizers, which arent enough(and adds to expensive electric bill)...replacing with a minifogger next week. Water drains unto the black plastic into a drain pipe i can swivel into the driveway when needed (garage floor wont drain to driveway and my bedroom wall is one of the garage walls, in case you are wondering). I have two small fans on 24/7 . lights are on 12/12 cycle for 1000 watt and 10on/ 14 off cycle for 400's. Temps get to 88 currently and 65 lows...i run lights at night and dark cycle during daytime to take advantage of temperature














i will still need a bigger space in two years


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice setup...  You still have a lot of space to fill before you run out...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

i have over 600 paph seedlings in compots (and half of them are growing really fast)..and in two years will need four inch pots...yikes!!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 14, 2010)

You can send some my way...


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2010)

excellent! do you grow a lot of roths? if so what roth crosses do you grow?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2010)

ehanes7612 said:


> i will still need a bigger space in two years



:rollhappy: 
That's what you think now!!! 
Thanx for sharing, I'm sure ypou can work some trades out w/ people here for other plants.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 14, 2010)

Justin said:


> excellent! do you grow a lot of roths? if so what roth crosses do you grow?



everything that sam produces and some OZ crosses


----------



## etex (Sep 14, 2010)

Sam and OZ- can't go wrong with them! Your growing area looks good and your plants are loving it.
Just beware- your collection can expand rapidly since joining this forum. Mine sure did!! Many tempting offers come our way all the time!


----------



## Justin (Sep 14, 2010)

ehanes7612 said:


> everything that sam produces and some OZ crosses



Me too, with emphasis on Orchid Inn breeding. I don't have 600 seedlings though, only 200


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 14, 2010)

Quite the set up! I'm so cheap that I don't even give my plants anything but ambient light during the winter months. I feel ashamed...

What Angraecums and Australians do you have?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 14, 2010)

etex said:


> Sam and OZ- can't go wrong with them! Your growing area looks good and your plants are loving it.
> Just beware- your collection can expand rapidly since joining this forum. Mine sure did!! Many tempting offers come our way all the time!


I'm with you, Diane. When I joined this forum, I had maybe 20 Paphs and Phrags. Now I have well over a hundred of each. This forum is a great enabler.

So watch out, ehanes! You do have a lovely space. I can see a lot of thought went into it's creation.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 15, 2010)

:clap::clap: Excellent job! and you've got good taste! :drool::drool:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 16, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Quite the set up! I'm so cheap that I don't even give my plants anything but ambient light during the winter months. I feel ashamed...
> 
> What Angraecums and Australians do you have?



will getback to u on that...i have never put them to memory


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 16, 2010)

ehanes7612 said:


> will getback to u on that...i have never put them to memory



OK, I'll be interested to hear!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 17, 2010)

*australian and angraecums*

Angraecum sesquipedale, A. superbum (eburneum) Huge plant, Dendrobium gracilicaule, Dockrillia linguiforme, Dendrobium wasseli and a plant labeled Acp. ochacia...cant find any info on it...looks like an angraecum...also Trichoglottis phil. (not sure if from Australia)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 2, 2010)

redesigning entire garage with new acquistions ....will post pics monday...this will be the last redesign until next summer when i move ..hopefully..., maybe...probably not


----------

